# How often should I change the water in a 1.5 gallon tank?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

How often should I change the water in a 1.5 gallon tank:shake:?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When I had a 1.5G I cleaned it 100% twice a week. You could get away with one 100% and 50% if you wanted to though. I'm just anal about having clean tanks.hehe


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Im sure some people do a 100% daily but I could be making that up lol im sure I read it on here somewhere though lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I read the same thing. you should be able to get by on a 100% twice weekly schedule though.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ummm.....Like clean it Friday and Tuesday?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup, that works.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Daily might just stress out the fish for no reason.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think twice a week will be fine.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Would once a week work?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

IMO you need to do at least one 100% and a 50%. But since ammonia builds up so quickly in smaller tanks, it's really best to be doing two 100% water changes a week. That's why we say bigger is better...than you don't have to do as many water changes.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ahh so if I got a ten gallon how often would I have to change the water?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You'd have to cycle it (which I know nothing about.lol) but you would never have to do 100% water changes on it. I think 50% weekly? And you'd have to get a syphone(sp?) to clean the bottom of the tank, but I don't think they're that expensive.


----------

